# CAAD9 or CAAD10 for road racing?



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

Can anyone here comment on both the CAAD 9 and CAAD 10 frame as a road race platform. I know the CAAD 9 series are great crit bikes but what about the 10? I've been thinking about building up a CAAD frame for road racing next season and would like to hear from others who are racing either the 9 or 10 frames (or both)


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

CAAD10 weighs less. I don't thing you could even get a CAAD9 new at this time.


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

ziscwg said:


> CAAD10 weighs less. I don't thing you could even get a CAAD9 new at this time.


Don't care if the 9 is used. But if the 10 is been proven to be lighter *and* stiffer then that is the way I'll go.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I'd take the CAAD 10... stiffer front end, lighter...


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

just gotta 10 off ebay ,love it,best outta the 7 bikes I have,incl. merckx ,gios etc..


----------



## Muscahead2 (Aug 25, 2011)

whatever the better deal is, both bikes are sublime


----------

